# Skiroller



## yorksman (Jun 18, 2014)

Has anyone tried this? It looks as if it should be a fun way to get a bit fitter:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RsuR3FZOTA


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 18, 2014)

I haven't tried it, but looks like good fun for those with decent balance (balance is not my forte!).  I used to rollerblade when my balance was better and that certainly keeps you fit if you go at it


----------



## yorksman (Jun 18, 2014)

My balance has gone a little but I imagine it is easier to balance because of the ski poles. When I walk with trekking sticks, balance is so much better than walking without. I feel much more footsure on rough tracks. Also the roller skis are longer than roller blades, so that should help. There is a rough terrain version with bigger wheels which have a calf operated brake.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to go rollerskiing in Exhibition Park quite often when when there wasn't enough snow, while studying at Newcastle University in early 1990s. Very energetic - and painful if you fall over.


----------



## HOBIE (Jun 18, 2014)

I used to skateboard in exhibition park Copeod. You know the underpass that goes under the main road ?   Well didn't I get a speed wobble one day & you could see yhe bone on my hip when I came to a stop .  Balance no prob


----------



## yorksman (Aug 15, 2014)

Copepod said:


> I used to go rollerskiing in Exhibition Park quite often when when there wasn't enough snow, while studying at Newcastle University in early 1990s. Very energetic - and painful if you fall over.



Watching this video with beginners, I can see what you mean. The fun starts about 1 min into the vid.

I'm supposed to be having a go on Sunday - 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zRI8SuUJvOg


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2014)

Enjoy sunday Yorksman ! I bet you could heart yourself if you get that wrong. Let us know how it goes


----------



## yorksman (Aug 15, 2014)

I got myself kitted up for it


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 15, 2014)

Brilliant !  Stunt man gear


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 20, 2014)

How did it go Yorksman ?


----------

